# [ODMP] White Hall Police Department, Alabama ~ September 23, 2005



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

A Police Officer with the White Hall Police Department was killed in the line of duty on September 23, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17877*


----------

